# Do you teach first aid or other medical response training to your crews?



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

Do you teach first aid or other medical response training to your crews?

Please discuss if you do provide such training to your crews and some of the ideas and techniques that you use. If not, have you ever thought about doing so, or providing a way for your crews to participate in any first aid related training?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I see you have 2 lures in he water, 

Whats the story?
Are you asking or are you asking for a 2nd party?

All of my drivers are "first responders"


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

this week is Snow Safety week through SIMA (I posted about it last week - http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=163677

so, looking to generate some "safety related" discussions as well

thanks :waving:


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Red Cross First Responder course.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Working with my father I always learned that electrical tape is the best band aide, and if that can't stop the bleeding the next step is to call 911.


----------



## LuckyPlower (Dec 8, 2012)

We have someone who can teach first aid come to the office and certify/re-certify employees over the winter season. Everyone gets first aid with CRP including defibrillator and epipen. We do it as a group.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

BUFF;2043502 said:


> Red Cross First Responder course.


I have the same. Slip and fall victims get rolled up and stacked.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

training is required for at least 1 person on a shift in Ontario...

http://www.wsib.on.ca/WSIBPortal/fa...35502100635000267&_adf.ctrl-state=j1dvv3owv_4


----------



## cvfd277 (Oct 30, 2011)

All my guys are part time employees and are off duty Firefighters and EMT's


----------



## prezek (Dec 16, 2010)

I wish that snofarmer guy still posted here…oh wait…


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

Yes and I think there is a deduction for that.


----------

